# rover ants inside home



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm in the northeast and don't know what rover ants are. Are these small ants? If so, then they are not going to the exterior as larger ants do, so the Termidor won't affect them. I suspect that they are living under slabs, in wall/ceiling voids. For the smaller ants we use Gourmet ant gel and Abathor based baits in conjunction with non-repellent sprays such as Phantom, Premise. We've had luck with Temprid, although it is a repellent.


----------



## redviper (Jul 3, 2011)

PAbugman said:


> I'm in the northeast and don't know what rover ants are. Are these small ants? If so, then they are not going to the exterior as larger ants do, so the Termidor won't affect them. I suspect that they are living under slabs, in wall/ceiling voids. For the smaller ants we use Gourmet ant gel and Abathor based baits in conjunction with non-repellent sprays such as Phantom, Premise. We've had luck with Temprid, although it is a repellent.


down in florida custumers dont like at all to see them in there homes very small ants they through pool screens ex. our company i work for is pest prevention outside so u dont see pest inside hard promise live up to i use maxforce quantum gel bait inside but same active ingredent as premise.


----------

